# Taste Of The Wild VS Wellness Dry Dog Food



## Secretariat (Aug 12, 2016)

I am about to get a new German Shepherd soon and the dry dog food that I am thinking of getting for him is either Taste Of The Wild or Wellness. The reason on why I am narrowing it down to these 2 brands of dry dog food is because I live here in the Philippines and so far, they the few dry dog food brands available here. Anyway, for those of you out there who have tried both these dry dog food brands, which for you is better between Taste Of The Wild and Wellness?
Thanks in advance.

PS. By the way, in Grain Free dry dog food, it 32% protein analysis to high for an teen aged German Shepherd( 14 Months)?
Thanks.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I have used both. They are both decent quality. My dogs did better on the TOTW. And that is the ultimate deciding point - which one your dog does best on.


----------

